
Hagens Berman Investigates Tezos (XTZ) Initial Coin Offering (ICO) - mbgaxyz
https://www.hbsslaw.com/cases/xtz/pressrelease/tezos-xtz-hagens-berman-investigates-tezos-xtz-initial-coin-offering-ico-and-notifies-participants-of-class-actions
======
mbgaxyz
From website:

"Served as co-lead counsel for the largest settlement in world history against
Big Tobacco, and at the time the largest automotive, antitrust, ERISA and
securities settlements in U.S. history."

[https://www.hbsslaw.com/attorneys/managing-partner/steve-
w-b...](https://www.hbsslaw.com/attorneys/managing-partner/steve-w-berman-
managing-partner)

State of Washington, et al. v. Philip Morris, et al. $206 billion / Hagens
Berman represented 13 states in the largest recovery in litigation history.

Visa-Mastercard Antitrust Litigation $27 billion / The firm served as co-lead
counsel in what was then the largest antitrust settlement in history.

Volkswagen Emissions Litigation $14.7 billion / Member of the Plaintiffs’
Steering Committee in the VW consumer litigation and part of the Settlement
Negotiating team

E-books Antitrust $560 million / The firm took on Apple and five of the
nation's largest publishing companies in an antitrust class action regarding
e-book price-fixing.

Charles Schwab Securities Litigation $235 million / The firm was lead counsel
in this action alleging fraud in the management of the Schwab YieldPlus mutual
fund; a class settlement was approved by the court.

[https://www.hbsslaw.com/success-record/victories-and-
settlem...](https://www.hbsslaw.com/success-record/victories-and-settlements)

